# Dry July 09



## white.grant (28/6/09)

So, is anyone up for dry july this year? 

I've started training for a long bike ride later in the year so will be swearing off for most of the month (with the likely exception of the 24th - NSW case swap day). Am aiming to lose 5 kg.

cheers

grant


----------



## Cube (28/6/09)

Was thinking of doing something like a dry month when the Feb thread was in full swing.

I am now doing two sets of dry days a week ie: 4 days no drinkiepoos a week, spread apart and 2 days in a row.

Better all round for mind, body and beer stocks.

Go hard - just my way of doing it  Where you riding from and to?


----------



## bradsbrew (28/6/09)

Dont think I could honestly do a dry july Grant but I could do a weight loss July. Let say we put down a start weight and a projected weight and see how we go. I need to loose a few KG but could not give up. But I could reduce consumption and exercise a bit if there was a goal/competition. Who else is up for a healthy July!!

Brad


----------



## white.grant (28/6/09)

Cube said:


> Go hard - just my way of doing it  Where you riding from and to?



Sydney to Melbourne. The audax club of Australia is organizing it. It's Going to be an epic.


----------



## Pumpy (28/6/09)

Dry July ,
I would love to comply, 
but I may have one on the Sly, 
even in a rush on the Fly, 
being a new age Guy, 
I can understand why,
My beer is in low supply, 
It will cut into the sponsers apple pie , 
let me ask my liver with a sigh,
will one schooey a nigh,
be OKai 

Pumpie


----------



## Bizier (28/6/09)

I am going from the 5th (to accomodate the 4th at the Taphouse) to the 5th of Aug. I need to do a little regen project on my body and try to get it in a bit better shape for the other half.


----------



## barls (28/6/09)

just coming off a beer free june so i dont think that i could do 2 in a row.


----------



## Lachlan (28/6/09)

Count me in.

Doctors orders, i'm off it for a month due to elevated liver function.

Lachlan


----------



## bum (28/6/09)

Bugger this for a laugh.


----------



## reviled (28/6/09)

bum said:


> Bugger this for a laugh.



:lol: +1





:beerbang:


----------



## buttersd70 (28/6/09)

I've been dry for 1/2 an hour, whilst eating my dinner.....in a few minutes, I'll visit the throne room, so will be dry for 1/2 hour more.

That's more than enough for me.
h34r:


----------



## Mantis (28/6/09)

No way , sorry. 
But I have made a decision to exercise more. 
Yesterday got up a sweat cutting down a dead tree and digging holes for more trees , and its the first time I have felt tired due to work, for a long time. It felt good


----------



## mika (28/6/09)

Usually I'd be in like Flynn. But this next little period brings with it some challenges that only alcohol will help me thru.
The best I can offer is a severely reduced intake. Weight loss may or may not be involved as well.
So I'll join you in spirit, if not in true adoption of the concept.


----------



## mika (28/6/09)

buttersd70 said:


> .....in a few minutes, I'll visit the throne room, so will be dry for 1/2 hour more....



Sounds like you need a little more fibre in the diet Butters.


----------



## buttersd70 (28/6/09)

mika said:


> Sounds like you need a little more fibre in the diet Butters.



Nowt to do with fibre...I need better porn.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/6/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Nowt to do with fibre...I need better porn.



Or nail polish and a glove..... will be like the stranger doin it for yo butters :icon_cheers:

BTW, its good to see you more regularly agian butters.


----------



## clean brewer (28/6/09)

1 Word... *"MODERATION"

:icon_cheers: * CB


----------



## Josh (28/6/09)

I will exercise more and drink less before the trip with weight loss as the goal. 

But dry, with a week in Queenstown coming up... no chance.


----------



## Barramundi (28/6/09)

im also planning on having a dry july , and probably half of august, trying to lose a kilo or two and also give the insides a bit of a detox ...


----------



## bradsbrew (28/6/09)

I will look towards losing at least 5 KG during July. For no other reason than I need to. Will cut slightly on consumption but will lift activity heaps. Will take weight on 1 July and 31 july.


----------



## bum (28/6/09)

5kg is gonna be a hard ask without making BIG changes to lifestyle. Also hard to keep off such a rapid loss without continuing the same changes.

Good luck with it!


----------



## Barramundi (28/6/09)

not hard at all bum i lost 7 kgs in a month merely by stoppin drinking full strength soft drinks and cutting back on the shitty take away foods i used to eat far too much of, have lost about 11 kgs in 4 months over all , but ive had a few big weekends amongst that to cause a stumble here and there ...


----------



## white.grant (28/6/09)

Yep, 5kg isn't a huge amount to lose in a month, especially if you up your exercise.


----------



## Darren (28/6/09)

Thirty days hath September, April, June and November. All the rest have thirty one except for February.

Looks like the closest month for me is September :lol: 

cheers

Darren


----------



## bum (28/6/09)

Grantw said:


> Yep, 5kg isn't a huge amount to lose in a month, especially if you up your exercise.



And keep it off? No. As Barra's own words attest.


----------



## Bizier (28/6/09)

Yeah, I need to demolish the little window box I have going. It ain't a verandah yet, and I can still see the tool shed... but I am worried about what will happen if I don't keep an eye on where all the imported timber is being installed.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (29/6/09)

I accept the dry July challenge

However will need to include the following exceptions 

- 4th of July at the Taphouse 

- 25th of July NSW caseswap / my birthday weekend

So I'll start the challenge today

Cheers


----------



## mje1980 (29/6/09)

Don't think i can do the dry jul, but i will sign on for upping the excercise. THis year i've been eating and drinking like a king. Starting to show!!, i look similar to my 6 month pregnant wife haha. 

I'll get out on the floor ceiling ball tomorrow!!


----------



## MCT (29/6/09)

I'm in for an 'almost' dry July, there are a couple of dates where I may have a couple this month, namely the MALE meet on Thursday and my 29th. Need to lose a few kilos too.  
It's as good a time as any seeing as though all kegs are empty, they should all be full before August.


----------



## Gulpa (29/6/09)

Good idea, Grant. Im in. I was only thinking about this a few days ago. It helps that i dont really have very much beer that is ready to drink.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## petesbrew (29/6/09)

I'm in.
So that's the biggest brewday i've gotta count in as well, but technically I can taste the wort before the yeast gets pitched.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/6/09)

petesbrew said:


> I'm in.




I'll have a dry Tuesday in honour of all you brave boys ! Now, which Tuesday ...... so many to choose from - probably not this week, nor the next .......... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## mr_tyreman (29/6/09)

im in the swing of brewing every weekend, so beer stocks are piling up....no dry july here 

and im fairly skinny, so more beer and zero excercise here for me thanx


----------



## matti (29/6/09)

Good luck Grant.
I will support you with 4 days dry at the time.
Rotating 12 hour shifts ^_^


----------



## Pollux (29/6/09)

matti said:


> Good luck Grant.
> I will support you with 4 days dry at the time.
> Rotating 12 hour shifts ^_^



Would they be 7-7?? Sounds like one of the departments at my work....

I won't be doing a dry July, I want to keep brewing and the empty bottle pile is running out fast..


----------



## Cortez The Killer (29/6/09)

Grantw said:


> Sydney to Melbourne. The audax club of Australia is organizing it. It's Going to be an epic.


Just read what this involves... epic is an understatement

Goodluck!


----------



## technocat (29/6/09)

Thought about it..................nah bugger it, life is to short.

:chug:


----------



## white.grant (29/6/09)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Just read what this involves... epic is an understatement
> 
> Goodluck!



Thanks Cortez, I'm already having nightmares - but that could be sobriety related.  

I am looking forward to having lots of beer ready to drink in August though. I've got three fermenters on the go at the moment, two cubes lined up after that and will be brewing a belgian dubbel later this week. Plus there will be the nsw case swap beer. 

Truly excellent drinking awaits the patient.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/6/09)

Grantw said:


> Truly excellent drinking awaits the patient.




providing you're not a patient after being side swipped by a truck on the Hume Highway ...

or have had a heart attack ! :icon_cheers:


----------



## flattop (29/6/09)

Dry July
Umm yeah, ummm hmmm ummm it's really great that you are doing that
ummm
well
umm

nooo

Keep up the good work holding the fort for us chaps...


----------



## mb83 (30/6/09)

mr_tyreman said:


> im in the swing of brewing every weekend, so beer stocks are piling up....no dry july here
> 
> and im fairly skinny, so more beer and zero excercise here for me thanx




And all the fats bastards say "**** You!!!"


----------



## mb83 (30/6/09)

Grantw said:


> So, is anyone up for dry july this year?
> 
> I've started training for a long bike ride later in the year so will be swearing off for most of the month (with the likely exception of the 24th - NSW case swap day). Am aiming to lose 5 kg.
> 
> ...



I'm in. Doesn't mean I can't brew like a man possessed though....


----------



## white.grant (1/7/09)

The dry month has officially begun.

Good luck drysters  

cheers

grant


----------



## Bizier (1/7/09)

My morning coffee is already being frothed to a cappuccino with my DTs... kidding.


----------



## petesbrew (1/7/09)

Bizier said:


> My morning coffee is already being frothed to a cappuccino with my DTs... kidding.


My DT's stop once I have a coffee :icon_cheers: 
As mb83 stated, brewing can still go ahead. 

And from where I stand, I can officially taste the wort BEFORE the yeast has been pitched.


----------



## loikar (1/7/09)

I might give it Monday to Thursday thing, but Friday to Sunday is quality time with my beer.


----------



## Renegade (1/7/09)

Dry-July. I'm in. 

Not that I need to lose any excess lard (I am fairly active & excercise often), but I think my internal organs are shutting down, and my brain is a mess from overconsumption. 

31 days till beer o'clock :blink: 

Hydrometer samples aren't counted, right!


----------



## white.grant (1/7/09)

Renegade said:


> Hydrometer samples aren't counted, right!




I've been wondering the same thing and have decided that hydro samples in _moderation_ are OK.


----------



## DiscoStu (1/7/09)

A dry month. You're all *stark raving mad*

I'm all for dropping a couple excess pounds but just up the exercise. That's it exercise and a balanced diet, and my diet is definately not balanced without beer :icon_cheers: 

But I'll be thinking of you when I crack my first one for the month tonight


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (1/7/09)

Sounds like everyone has gone soft!! Well soft around the guts maybe . I am having a reduced beer July, only drinking Friday and Saturday nights. Good luck to the dry dudes! BTW with the losing weight / keeping weight off I have found that a six meal diet plan works best - you don't get hungry and lose weight quicker. This is six small healthy meals, not six servings of maccas B)


----------



## Gulpa (1/7/09)

Grantw said:


> I've been wondering the same thing and have decided that hydro samples in _moderation_ are OK.



Good luck everyone. And Grant, I think we will need you to define _moderation_ :icon_cheers: 


cheers
Andrew.


----------



## white.grant (1/7/09)

Gulpa said:


> Good luck everyone. And Grant, I think we will need you to define _moderation_ :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> cheers
> Andrew.




One sample per day after the krausen has fallen uintil you reach FG sounds about right. Mind you if you start taking samples in a pint glass that's probably not moderation.


----------



## Renegade (1/7/09)

Grantw said:


> Mind you if you start taking samples in a pint glass that's probably not moderation.



Damn loopholes.


----------



## .DJ. (1/7/09)

im doing it from now until my first little one arrive.. 

*MUST* be sober for trip to the hospital!!!
*MUST* be sober for trip to the hospital!!!
*MUST* be sober for trip to the hospital!!!
*MUST* be sober for trip to the hospital!!!
*MUST* be sober for trip to the hospital!!!

but after that.... I have a bottle of Murrays AA2 to crack! :beerbang: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Pollux (1/7/09)

.DJ. said:


> im doing it from now until my first little one arrive..
> 
> *MUST* be sober for trip to the hospital!!!



LOL, i remember that time myself.....Damn child was 9 days late too.....

As for a dry july, I just finished an epic amount of housework, the hopburst IPA is going down great right now.

Plus it's my birthday tomorrow, no way is that going to be dry...


----------



## Katherine (1/7/09)

> LOL, i remember that time myself.....Damn child was 9 days late too.....



Try a 68 hour labour! by the time my (now x) partner got out all bottle shops were closed! ahhhh Perth!


mmmmm that hopburst :icon_drool2: 

I cant kid myself dry any month


----------



## .DJ. (1/7/09)

Pollux said:


> LOL, i remember that time myself.....Damn child was 9 days late too.....



due on the 25th but I'm picking she goes early... well HOPING!!


----------



## reviled (1/7/09)

.DJ. said:


> im doing it from now until my first little one arrive..
> 
> *MUST* be sober for trip to the hospital!!!
> *MUST* be sober for trip to the hospital!!!
> ...



Take the bottle of Murrays with you for the trip mate, youll need it  I had a 6 pack with me in the delivery room, and man, am I glad it was there!!!


----------



## Pollux (1/7/09)

Katie said:


> Try a 68 hour labour! by the time my (now x) partner got out all bottle shops were closed! ahhhh Perth!



:icon_offtopic: Waters broke on Friday night, child was finally born on Monday afternoon....

Being stuck on a holding pattern and having just given up smoking, throw in no drinking.......


Actually, I have to start thinking about what I drink soon, we are buying a car again after not having one for over a year...

I've kind of got used to be able to go to the pub for lunch with the family and down a couple of schooners, need to rethink that now.....


----------



## Katherine (1/7/09)

> Waters broke on Friday night, child was finally born on Monday afternoon....
> 
> Being stuck on a holding pattern and having just given up smoking, throw in no drinking.......



gee... Try that for 9 -10 months!


----------



## tdh (1/7/09)

Grantw said:


> So, is anyone up for dry july this year?
> 
> In the immortal words of that old CUB boss...
> 
> ...


----------



## .DJ. (1/7/09)

reviled said:


> Take the bottle of Murrays with you for the trip mate, youll need it  I had a 6 pack with me in the delivery room, and man, am I glad it was there!!!


There is a bar fridge in her room at the Hospital!!!


----------



## petesbrew (1/7/09)

Katie said:


> gee... Try that for 9 -10 months!


Typical girl, always throwing in the old "I'm the one who's pregnant" phrase.

Us guys need our beers Katie, we're very fragile beings. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Steve (1/7/09)

seems you dry july people arent alone:

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/07...?section=justin

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Katherine (1/7/09)

petesbrew said:


> Typical girl, always throwing in the old "I'm the one who's pregnant" phrase.
> 
> Us guys need our beers Katie, we're very fragile beings. :icon_cheers:




Just reminding you I am a GIRL!

hey I see you doing a Altbier next... I can highly recommend the Rooks Altbier!


----------



## petesbrew (1/7/09)

Katie said:


> Just reminding you I am a GIRL!
> 
> hey I see you doing a Altbier next... I can highly recommend the Rooks Altbier!


Cheers, i'm in need of a good recipe. Had Rukh's Altbier last night at the HBG pizza night. Fantastic.


----------



## Pollux (1/7/09)

Katie said:


> gee... Try that for 9 -10 months!



You forgot the usual woman in labour comment

"You did this to me you bastard"

My smart mouth got the better of me at that point

"Didn't hear you complaining at the time"..............


WTF was this thread about again?


----------



## Katherine (1/7/09)

Pollux said:


> You forgot the usual woman in labour comment
> 
> "You did this to me you bastard"
> 
> ...




I bit him... he bleed too! I used a worse word the bastard.


----------



## Leigh (1/7/09)

All you guys that are going dry should sign up to the official site http://www.dryjuly.com/ ...then we could sponsor the cause

Me, I'm just not going to drink any more...





no less either (I know its an oldie)


----------



## Katherine (1/7/09)

Leigh said:


> All you guys that are going dry should sign up to the official site http://www.dryjuly.com/ ...then we could sponsor the cause
> 
> Me, I'm just not going to drink any more...
> 
> ...




Leigh now you are all grain and all! You could pop your cherry on the biggest brew day...?


----------



## Josh (1/7/09)

While I'm not going dry this July, I am planning on upping the exercise for the next 3 weeks. 
July 1:
morning weight: 136kg 
exercise: walked the dog 5.5km

I'll keep a diary and report back periodically.


----------



## Adamt (1/7/09)

I'm not going dry either, I'm doing the diet thing instead (which includes low consumption), have been for a couple of months!

July 1

Morning weight: 69kg
Exercise: 1 hour of weightlifting.
Food: Ridiculously excessive in the meat department.

My target is 75kg by the end of August. :blink:


----------



## manticle (1/7/09)

I also weigh close to 69. I find having a couple of days off a week is good for head clarity (although drinking homebrew is also good for clarity). I think I'll wait till I have gout before I push for a dry month.

Beer is a health food. Keep the beer, lose the chips, ride a bike, weight goes down.

Anyway good luck for any and all who decide that's what they want to do.


----------



## glaab (1/7/09)

GAY!


----------



## glaab (1/7/09)

not you mantackles, the thread!


----------



## petesbrew (2/7/09)

Bruno hasn't signed up yet, Glaab. We'll get him to PM you when he does! :icon_cheers: 

July 1st morning weight: 80kg.
I'll try to keep off the work bikkies as well... damn those monte carlos & kingstons... they're like crack.


----------



## KillerRx4 (2/7/09)

:icon_offtopic: 



reviled said:


> Take the bottle of Murrays with you for the trip mate, youll need it  I had a 6 pack with me in the delivery room, and man, am I glad it was there!!!



This caught my attention... They let you drink in there?! 
Wonder how would they react to a party keg?


----------



## white.grant (2/7/09)

Day 2,

How we all doing fellas? 

I slept like a baby last night, up before the noisy minahs for a quick 30km before work this morning. Beautiful sunrise. 

cheers

grant


----------



## Renegade (2/7/09)

I walked to work today, about five k's. But with my weekend hopefully starting at 5pm today if I can get my shit together, im already finding it a daunting concept to stay dry. And I'm also going cigarette-free this month too, to add to the torment. 

Im so gay.


----------



## reviled (2/7/09)

KillerRx4 said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah mate they definately do! Mid wife gave a bit of a chuckle at me, but then just went about her business...

If I was into kegging back then, it would have been a party keg for sure :super: Its all about being as comfortable as possible, for both you and her :lol:


----------



## Katherine (2/7/09)

reviled said:


> Yeah mate they definately do! Mid wife gave a bit of a chuckle at me, but then just went about her business...
> 
> If I was into kegging back then, it would have been a party keg for sure :super: Its all about being as comfortable as possible, for both you and her :lol:




Set back and watch the show ???? Im thinking that a little inconsiderate.


----------



## MCT (2/7/09)

Grantw said:


> Day 2,
> 
> How we all doing fellas?
> 
> ...


I started on Sunday say this is day 5 for me. I'm going to the MALE meet tonight and will have one or two, but that will be the only blip for the month. Imagine the ridicule if I order lemon lime and bitters :unsure: 
Have been walking/jogging 4kms every morning since Monday and eating properly and lost 2 kilos so far.
If I can lose 10 by the end of the month that will be a mighty achievement for me.


----------



## Gulpa (2/7/09)

Grantw said:


> Day 2,
> 
> How we all doing fellas?
> 
> ...



Me too. Didnt even go for a hydrometer sample :icon_cheers: .


----------



## petesbrew (3/7/09)

Day 3.
Not going too bad.

SWMBO & I went to a thai restaurant last night after work, and we couldn't remember the last time we dined out without a bottle of wine.
Shaz isn't taking part though... just was happy to stop after hitting the wines earlier at work drinks. "Very Happy" she was.


----------



## reviled (3/7/09)

Katie said:


> Set back and watch the show ???? Im thinking that a little inconsiderate.



Come on now katie, I was just kidding... I needed the beer to settle my nerves because it was so horrific


----------



## white.grant (3/7/09)

Don't mind saying I struggled a bit last night. 

SWMBO was out, which means "Pie night" for me and the kids and I really enjoy a beer or three with my pies, so I was right in harms way. I made myself a nice cup of tea instead and overcame the desire. Self control is inherently satisfying I find.

cheers

grant


----------



## jbirbeck (3/7/09)

There is no way I'm going a dry July - I'm already dry 4 days a week and I'm in full competition brew mode with no empty bottles...its a wet July for me :icon_chickcheers:  

But good luck to the rest of you...


----------



## Leigh (3/7/09)

Katie said:


> Leigh now you are all grain and all! You could pop your cherry on the biggest brew day...?



Will have to get my act together and see if I can do it!


----------



## Katherine (3/7/09)

Leigh said:


> Will have to get my act together and see if I can do it!




well follow the links under my name... still three weeks away!


----------



## petesbrew (4/7/09)

I must say it's easier to do the dry thing when you're doing it for a reason. eg, the donations.


----------



## Renegade (5/7/09)

Guess who's driingin' :beerbang:


----------



## mika (5/7/09)

4 days in and the tally is one beer down. I'm not real good at this 'dry' thing am I. Fortunately the quality of the food I'm recieving at the moment will make up for any consumption of alcohol.


----------



## Bizier (5/7/09)

OK.

I am punching my card in the bundy clock after trying to releive the taphouse of their Rogue Imperial IPA...


----------



## petesbrew (6/7/09)

Spent Saturday at the bbq, ginger beer nearby, pouring wines for Shaz & her family. Strangely wasnt' tempted.
However I've decided that with hydrometer samples, a taste is acceptable. just not the full hydro tube. All in the name of science.
edit: might be kidding myself, but I swear my eyes were less bloodshot this morning.


----------



## Gulpa (6/7/09)

I bottled 3 fermenters on Saturday night. Missed not having a beer while doing that. I did have a couple of tastes, just to make sure I wasnt bottling infected beer. All OK and should be ready for 1 August  

cheers
Anderw.


----------



## white.grant (6/7/09)

Made 80kg on the scales this morning so that's 3.5 kg down since this time last week. My work trouse are feeling just that little bit looser this morning.

Also I note that my clear head has led to improved footy tipping. Gotta be happy with that.


----------



## .DJ. (6/7/09)

did it fairly easy over the weekend... Even when playing snooker down the club..

I find it REALLY easy during the week as I dont drink much then anyway...

Havent hit the scales yet.. Not assuming much change though. Damn Honeycomb & Butterscotch Ice Cream!


----------



## MVZOOM (6/7/09)

Day 8 of 30 for me. Not too much of a problem, didn't sleep that well in the first few days, but ok now. Produced 44L of wort last night and had a milo at the end of the cleanup - but strange really. Would love a nice, cold beer....


----------



## petesbrew (8/7/09)

Damn dry july... My work is having a section lunch at the Macquarie next week.
ARRRGH.


----------



## Adamt (8/7/09)

Wow... I've just realised that I haven't had a drink since the start of July, unintentionally! h34r:

The Ashes start tonight


----------



## Katherine (8/7/09)

petesbrew said:


> Damn dry july... My work is having a section lunch at the Macquarie next week.
> ARRRGH.




come on Pete you know you want to... mmmmmm beer!


----------



## petesbrew (8/7/09)

Katie said:


> come on Pete you know you want to... mmmmmm beer!


I'm just shattered... there I was, on June 30th, looking at my calendar thinking "Yeah july looks pretty quiet, I can do this!", and then this comes up.

Yes I want to, but I won't... Lemon, Lime & Bitters for me.


----------



## Katherine (8/7/09)

petesbrew said:


> I'm just shattered... there I was, on June 30th, looking at my calendar thinking "Yeah july looks pretty quiet, I can do this!", and then this comes up.
> 
> Yes I want to, but I won't... Lemon, Lime & Bitters for me.




Your stonger then me....

If you close your eyes it doesnt count!


----------



## Adamt (8/7/09)

petesbrew said:


> Yes I want to, but I won't... Lemon, Lime & Bitters for me.



Bitters has alcohol in it! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Renegade (8/7/09)

That right, over 40% ABV ! 

Sure, conveniently ignoring the fact that you would only drink about 5ml of the stuff, its still drinking - hard liqor at that. 

Do yourself a favour, lay off the hard stuff and stick to beer on that day.


----------



## petesbrew (9/7/09)

Yeah, I'm willing to overlook the bitters technicality.

edit: actually the real test was last night, cracking some grain at Doc's. If I can refuse a beer from his bar, I can definitely stay strong during a work lunch at a brew pub.
Oh please, kill me now.


----------



## Doc (9/7/09)

petesbrew said:


> Yeah, I'm willing to overlook the bitters technicality.
> 
> edit: actually the real test was last night, cracking some grain at Doc's. If I can refuse a beer from his bar, I can definitely stay strong during a work lunch at a brew pub.
> Oh please, kill me now.



I was being very kind.
You know the usual first question as you come in the door. "Would you like a beer". Last night I didn't give you temptation. 
Have plenty of good stuff avail at the moment too.
Must have been the quickest visit you have ever had to my place 
Stay strong.

Doc


----------



## petesbrew (9/7/09)

Doc said:


> I was being very kind.
> You know the usual first question as you come in the door. "Would you like a beer". Last night I didn't give you temptation.
> Have plenty of good stuff avail at the moment too.
> Must have been the quickest visit you have ever had to my place
> ...


Cheers mate.
I enjoyed a handful of the grain with Lily (almost 3yo) beforehand. In her words "Tradala Ale... it's crunchy".


----------



## petesbrew (9/7/09)

A muslim mate here in the office was thinking of us, and brought in some Bavaria 0,0%.
Apparently it's brewed without alcohol, compared with other non-alco beers.
What a legend. :beer: 

I'll have a taste at lunch.

Did a search and found this pommy site. Amazing how much is out there.

[post="0"]alco free shop[/post]


----------



## white.grant (9/7/09)

I am impressed Pete. You are an example to us all.

I bottled the Jacobite Ale clone last night. My word is smelled lovely. Normally after I bottle there's a bit of spillage to mop up, but there was none last night. Steady hands and a clear head.


----------



## petesbrew (9/7/09)

Grantw said:


> I am impressed Pete. You are an example to us all.
> 
> I bottled the Jacobite Ale clone last night. My word is smelled lovely. Normally after I bottle there's a bit of spillage to mop up, but there was none last night. Steady hands and a clear head.


I have had 2 hydrometer tastes... not the full tube, just a taste.


----------



## petesbrew (9/7/09)

Taste, not too bad at all. 
Reckon it's good for a party, as there's only so much coke you can drink.


----------



## Katherine (9/7/09)

Pete the lack of drinking has done something to your head....


----------



## Adamt (9/7/09)

Well, if you can go a month without alcohol but only 9 without beer... you know what your problem is


----------



## petesbrew (9/7/09)

Adamt said:


> Well, if you can go a month without alcohol but only 9 without beer... you know what your problem is


yeah, i miss the flavour!


----------



## Batz (9/7/09)

What about a no alcohol August?

Batz


----------



## white.grant (9/7/09)

Batz said:


> What about a no alcohol August?
> 
> Batz



After dry july comes alcho august :icon_drunk:


----------



## Batz (9/7/09)

Grantw said:


> After dry july comes alcho august :icon_drunk:



no no you guys have to make it worthwhile,two months is really stating something here, be an inspiration to the rest of us. 
Loose a few more Kg's, fit as a Marlee bull, come on show us how it's done! Your not a girls blouse's are you?

Batz


----------



## Bizier (9/7/09)

I will be honest here...

I am having about 5 cups of hop tea every night.


----------



## barls (9/7/09)

hmmmmm wiezenbock, having done it last month im back on it.


----------



## manticle (9/7/09)

Gulpa said:


> Anderw.



Not drinking makes spelling your own name difficult.

Anrew


----------



## Pollux (9/7/09)

After the day I've had today, beer is happy juice right now.


----------



## Gulpa (9/7/09)

manticle said:


> Not drinking makes spelling your own name difficult.
> 
> Anrew



And Im also getting really thirsty for some reason.

cheers
Adrenw.


----------



## NickB (9/7/09)

I'm not participating fully, but trying to cut back on the weeknight consumption. No beers Mon - Thurs, a few over the weekend.

Cheers


----------



## mika (10/7/09)

Batz said:


> What about a no alcohol August?
> 
> Batz



Not in for a dry one, but certainly a reduced intake, and with the food I'm eating, perhaps some weight loss. Course, depends on when I get sent home too


----------



## petesbrew (10/7/09)

Batz said:


> What about a no alcohol August?
> 
> Batz


No, that's just plain silly Batz.




Batz said:


> no no you guys have to make it worthwhile,two months is really stating something here, be an inspiration to the rest of us.
> Loose a few more Kg's, fit as a Marlee bull, come on show us how it's done! Your not a girls blouse's are you?
> 
> Batz


Again, No.
Actually I'm doing SFA exercise... I really must get off my arse, but it's just so damn cold.


----------



## Katherine (10/7/09)

Ive really got to do it, but I have 4 fermenters full of yummy beer! We have something on at Nevilles in august and going over there and not drinking beer would be insane! But I have to start as Im getting married at the end of November!


----------



## petesbrew (13/7/09)

Another weekend down guys.
I had the enjoyment of watching my wife & her friends get pissed. But I did get a bunch of empty stubbies at the end which I'm in need of.
And I boiled up an AG when we got home. Aaaah, nothing like the smell of Fuggles in the evening!


----------



## Wisey (13/7/09)

So who's up for a Wet August? 


Sorry, wrong thread


----------



## petesbrew (14/7/09)

A workmate just bought me a golden ticket... Talk about temptation!
I must accept it... can't go insulting him by refusing it.


----------



## white.grant (15/7/09)

Well it was fun while it lasted, but I'm breaking the dry tonight. 

cheers

grant


----------



## grod5 (15/7/09)

Bizier said:


> I will be honest here...
> 
> I am having about 5 cups of hop tea every night.



and not to mention the chocolate. Day 15 and going strong and have lost no weight at all 82kgs on day 1 and the same 10 minutes ago. Weekends just arent the same as I dont feel like sitting in the shed with the continuous call team watching AFL and checking to make sure my kegs haven't gone off.

August 1 is going to be a blur, 4 full kegs to get through.

daniel


----------



## Cortez The Killer (15/7/09)

Grantw said:


> Well it was fun while it lasted, but I'm breaking the dry tonight.
> 
> cheers
> 
> grant


But Messiah ... who will we follow now?


----------



## bradsbrew (15/7/09)

Grantw said:


> Well it was fun while it lasted, but I'm breaking the dry tonight.
> 
> cheers
> 
> grant




Thats good cause I didnt make it past 4.00pm July 01. But I did buy wii fit and apparently I am a good jogger and a demon on the hula hoops :lol: 

Brad


----------



## white.grant (16/7/09)

Cortez The Killer said:


> But Messiah ... who will we follow now?



.........I'm just a naughty boy


----------



## petesbrew (16/7/09)

grod5 said:


> and not to mention the chocolate. Day 15 and going strong and have lost no weight at all 82kgs on day 1 and the same 10 minutes ago. Weekends just arent the same as I dont feel like sitting in the shed with the continuous call team watching AFL and checking to make sure my kegs haven't gone off.
> 
> August 1 is going to be a blur, 4 full kegs to get through.
> 
> daniel


Yep, I've lost zilch too. I guess the fact I make excuses for my lazy sorry arse doesn't help. But I'm going for a bike ride in parra park on friday.
Cashing in my golden ticket this weekend. Just past the halfway mark.


----------



## mb83 (17/7/09)

Man, I'm really missing beer at the moment.
I just love the flavour.
Does that make me an alcoholic???


----------



## Bizier (17/7/09)

I tell ya what, I have worked back every day this week solving problems.. I have had beer brought back for the long hauls by my manager, and have had multiple co workers say "well at least you have beer at home"... GRRRR tonight is the first night I am actually really missing one. *sips hop tea*


----------



## Cube (17/7/09)

mb83 said:


> Man, I'm really missing beer at the moment.
> I just love the flavour.
> Does that make me an alcoholic???



** Yes and no. Yes you like to drink piss and yes you like to drink tasty stuff. Tastsy stuff does not mean booze.

Since I embarked on a 2 day on 2 day off boozaroonie I have explored the wonders of 'taste' in different avenues. I now drink some of the craziest teas from my garden and fridge and love it. I am yet to hop my tea but I am getting close to trying it. My 4 burner BBQ is chokka of drying out 'stuff' to make tea. I use the bbq as a hot house with the lid down and cover on it and it dries out herb great.

I guess what I am trying to say is yeah I love my hoppy brews but in substitute am loving my crazy creations in other ways.



** Yes and no


----------



## bum (17/7/09)

I can't remember a time when I have drank as regularly as I have this month.

I'm not deliberately going out of my way to be contrary - it just worked out that way.


----------



## petesbrew (17/7/09)

mb83 said:


> Man, I'm really missing beer at the moment.
> I just love the flavour.
> Does that make me an alcoholic???


Tell me about it...

Not missing the alcohol. Been able to pour a wine for my wife and not be tempted to have a sip (although the glass of SSB I got her at the pub today smelt beautiful).
But geez, I just miss the flavour of a really good cold, hoppy beer.


----------



## Bizier (17/7/09)

petesbrew said:


> But geez, I just miss the flavour of a really good cold, hoppy beer.



One made by oneself especially.


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (18/7/09)

Can't believe I am reading this at 5:43am whilst heating up 4 slices of Hawaiian pizza washed down with an IPA and still weighing in at 74kg....... 
Hmmmm...Crazy work hours are good for something lol.


----------



## petesbrew (19/7/09)

On Saturday night I cashed in a Golden Ticket a workmate bought for me. Wisely spent it with SWMBO.
My Saison was first cab off the ranks, and OMG... Like a thousand angels dancing on my tongue.
Went down way too quickly. Followed that with my Medieval Amber. And then my Dark Ale with a dvd.
Felt a bit tipsy, but damn those beers were gorgeous.

I had a Leffe Radieuse in the fridge, but that's waiting for the 1st August.
I'm all set for the last 2 weeks now.


----------



## petesbrew (28/7/09)

Last week to go... anyone else who's still in the game.

Cashed another ticket in on Saturday for a mate's Bucks night. 1.5L at the Lowenbrau, up for a Fat Yak & LCPA at the Australian, then back to the Buck's Local at Botany for a reschs draught... that last one was actually a bit of a palate cleanser.


----------



## mb83 (28/7/09)

petesbrew said:


> Last week to go... anyone else who's still in the game.
> 
> Cashed another ticket in on Saturday for a mate's Bucks night. 1.5L at the Lowenbrau, up for a Fat Yak & LCPA at the Australian, then back to the Buck's Local at Botany for a reschs draught... that last one was actually a bit of a palate cleanser.




Not me,
The Rocks Brewery Red Ale at the Clarendon in Surry Hills was just too tempting last week.


----------



## Adamt (28/7/09)

:lol: I love this "cash in a ticket" thing. I think you've drunk more than me this month Pete!


----------



## petesbrew (28/7/09)

Adamt said:


> :lol: I love this "cash in a ticket" thing. I think you've drunk more than me this month Pete!


My workmate who inspired us to do it has so far "cashed in a golden ticket" every weekend.
Classic.

Still, feeling pretty good for it, but I need to go empty some bottles next month.


----------



## Barramundi (28/7/09)

im almost 100% dry for july apart from a solitary bourbon and diet coke that was bought for me by someone else with lunch near the start of the month, havent had a drink since the vic swap party at beerdingo's in june and will keep my dry state up till my birthday in august , wanna drink like nothin else but i made a statement so ill stick to it ..


----------



## Leigh (28/7/09)

Well done Ned!


----------



## Katherine (28/7/09)

I started my dry August early... So its being two days for me...


----------



## petesbrew (28/7/09)

Katie said:


> I started my dry August early... So its being two days for me...


Good luck Katie.


----------



## beerDingo (28/7/09)

Barramundi said:


> im almost 100% dry for july apart from a solitary bourbon and diet coke that was bought for me by someone else with lunch near the start of the month, havent had a drink since the vic swap party at beerdingo's in june and will keep my dry state up till my birthday in august , wanna drink like nothin else but i made a statement so ill stick to it ..



Some of those swap beers might go off, please drop them off at my house :chug:


----------



## Renegade (28/7/09)

Despite all best intentions, July has been one of the heaviest months for booze consumption for ages. I think I've woken up eight times this month moaning _'Im never drinking again, and this time I mean it". _

Maybe a dry August for me ! Nah, stuff it.


----------



## Barramundi (28/7/09)

beerDingo said:


> Some of those swap beers might go off, please drop them off at my house :chug:




lucky i wasnt a participant in the actual swap then wasnt it dingo .... lookin forward to a beer though i can tell ya ..


----------



## petesbrew (31/7/09)

Last day.
Dinner at my parent's tonight... geez, We'll be needing a drink after talking to my nutbag mum. Might have to stay up till midnight for that Leffe Radieuse.


----------



## white.grant (31/7/09)

Well Done. I hope that radieuse is delicious.

cheers

grant


----------



## Katherine (31/7/09)

petesbrew said:


> Last day.
> Dinner at my parent's tonight... geez, We'll be needing a drink after talking to my nutbag mum. Might have to stay up till midnight for that Leffe Radieuse.




ah give yourself a early mark... lol


----------



## Fourstar (31/7/09)

Renegade said:


> Despite all best intentions, July has been one of the heaviest months for booze consumption for ages. I think I've woken up eight times this month moaning _'Im never drinking again, and this time I mean it". _
> Maybe a dry August for me ! Nah, stuff it.



Ha... i never knew your name was Fourstar!


----------



## lastdrinks (31/7/09)

For all of you, i raise my throffy chilled glass in admiration. Cheers

My liver wanted me to tell you it has a crush on you all!


----------



## MCT (31/7/09)

I didn't quite have a dry July, had a beer on probably 4 or 5 nights. But I acheived the goal of losing 10 kgs, in fact I lost 11.5!


----------



## Gulpa (31/7/09)

Well done Pete. I fell off the wagon on the 20th and never quite got back on  

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## petesbrew (31/7/09)

MCT said:


> I didn't quite have a dry July, had a beer on probably 4 or 5 nights. But I acheived the goal of losing 10 kgs, in fact I lost 11.5!


Haven't bothered stepping on a scale since week 1, but I'd say I lost [email protected]$K all.


----------



## Katherine (31/7/09)

petesbrew said:


> Haven't bothered stepping on a scale since week 1, but I'd say I lost [email protected]$K all.



Im on my fifth day with out beer tonight will be the hardest, luckily our kegs are empty but 4 full fermenters. My jeans are already feeling a little looser... Ill keep going.


----------



## Bizier (31/7/09)

I started on the 5th and only broke a little for the case swap last weekend (Insight's 18 month old RIS was well worth it).
I cracked under the pressure of some long haul days 13+ hour days and have enjoyed a beer the last two nights... But I am definitely feeling better for it.


----------



## Gulpa (31/7/09)

Bizier said:


> broke a little for the case swap last weekend (Insight's 18 month old RIS was well worth it).



Dan, it would have been a bit sad to miss that one. It was a very tasty beer. :icon_drool2:


----------



## petesbrew (31/7/09)

Damn you FG. Turned up to meet him at the Mac for lunch, as I promised. Grabbed a squash, he comes back from the bar with a Middy of White Rabbit for me. (delicious!)
Oh well, last day... No one saw nothing right?


----------



## AussieJosh (31/7/09)

Congradulations to you all! You have really made me think..........about cutting down my intake! Im not gonna do anything "CRAZY" like you guys and not drink for a month!!! but i will try to have two or three days every week not drinking!


----------



## mika (31/7/09)

The dry part hasn't really worked out for me, except for last night when the mess didn't have any cold beer <_< 
But I'm up a notch on the belt, probably due to the lousy food and stuck out here for another month, so the losses could well continue.


----------



## flattop (31/7/09)

Yeah i was crook for a few days in July, one of those i didn't drink beer.... i was still sick the next day so i don't believe there is any link between getting better and not drinking beer.
I had a beer the next night and felt better, so the limited science experiment says that drinking beer makes you feel better and possibly improves your health.

I think i will spend the next few years investigating this theory by continuing to drink beer


----------



## jeddog (31/7/09)

Ripper idea!.....when do i start? h34r:


----------



## Josh (31/7/09)

I consumed 2 months worth of alcohol in a week in Queenstown. Seriously thinking about having a couple of weeks off it now.

Well done to anyone who managed to go the full month without. I hope you feel better for the experience and don't feel like it was a wasted month.


----------



## petesbrew (31/7/09)

Cracked under pressure on the last night.
As already stated, we had dinner at my nutbag mum's.
Headed over to 1st Choice for a couple of bottles of white for Shaz... I was already considering it, and grabbed a Sheaf Stout.
Got home, unloaded the kids crap outta the front seat, and heard the bottles go CLINK. 
Came back out to get the bottles and saw a pool of Sem Sav Blanc on the front seat. 
Spent 1/2hr cleaning up, and then a good few min at each other to get the stress out. 
THEN I spent another 15min screaming at this F##king pc screen and trying to get it going.

I now have a pint of Sheaf Stout on the go, and it is Beeeyoootifoool!
Feel good for the alco free period, but Never again...

Pete


----------



## Wisey (3/8/09)

Joo Lie is over people...... its time for a Wet August!


----------

